# SHENZHEN | Shum Yip Plaza | 250m | 51 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I can't believe we don't have a thread for this one yet, do we? Let me know and I'll delete this thread.

I couldn't find any reliable source about the height, but they say it's 228m.

http://news.ifeng.com/a/20160701/49275736_0.shtml
http://csgx.luoohu.com/xDetail.aspx?id=3156


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 吴剑平


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't think we had a thread before. However I doubt the main tower is U/C already since there's still some sort of structure in its location as seen in the area picture, just compare it to the plot layout:

http://csgx.luoohu.com/xDetail.aspx?id=3156


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

The project is the pit to left and behind the under construction buildings which is another project called the Sinotrans Logistics Center Redevelopment containing a 212m main tower, three ~150m buildings and some high rises. 

Taken 2017-4-11 by 3365787018


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-12-13 by 吴剑平


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Good news! This one could be 400m+ after all: 
http://www.sohu.com/a/214709467_100016419


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted by Q515305710 on 2018-4-25


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-07-27 by 摩天圳


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted recently by 摩天圳 and q515305710


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

New alleged design of main towers. The U/C ones shown above is phase 1, the main tower is in phase II and is to the left and behind all the under construction buildings in the above pictures. 

Render posted by 米兰的小铁匠. Main tower I counted over 50 floors and the side tower is over 30 so we are looking a +200m and a +150m

 

Current site posted by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

from 03/01/21, posted on Gaoloumi by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

what is the final height on gaoloumi?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

germanicboy said:


> what is the final height on gaoloumi?


250m according to Gaoloumi


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Another design























好现场促市场！公司与深业泰富集团三度携手_政务_澎湃新闻-The Paper







www.thepaper.cn


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Dang design just got better.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

ed500 said:


> Another design
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the final design?


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

239m, 145m, you can read it on the renders. Not sure if this is the final design.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-14 by ABELL


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-14 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-25 by 季中人


----------

